# ~*~ Its Baby Time ~*~ (5 Down, 5 to go) <3



## supriseBump_x

Thought id make a thread for all us lovely ladies that are due around now, cause there is a fair few of us... lol And also for everyone else to stalk and see what you have to look forward to in the not so distant future :winkwink:

Hows everyone feeling? Im 37+4 today and in AGONY baby has dropped so much that its difficult for me to walk. But its a good thing :) *Pain = Good* right now :thumbup: Been gettin cramps for the past few days and periody like pains. Lovely :thumbup: 

Not long now tho  :happydance: xx

Mummmys Due...

A.J - 21/04/10 *Ruby Breen - 27/04/10 At 01.16 Weighing 8Pounds 1Oz* 
Mummmy2b17 - 24/04/10 *Luke Stephen - 04.05.10 at 12.48 pm Weighing 7pounds 6oz*
Meganracheal - 28/04/10 *Emily 28/04/10 At 5:55 Weighing 7Pounds 13Oz* 
Akira - 28/04/10
Jellyt - 30/04/10
Lily123 - 1/05/10
Faolan5109 - 1/05/10
SurpriseBump_x - 07/05/10 *Riley 2/5/10 At 04.31 Weighing 8Pounds 7Oz*
AyaChan - 07/05/10 *Summer Rose - 8/05/10 At 3.46 Weighing 6Pounds 6Oz*
lunarsea - 12/05/10


----------



## AyaChan

:D wooo for this thread :D

37+4 and having slight pains. But yes, pain is good :D
Baba hasn't dropped much for me, shes still having fun with my ribs :haha:

I *think* I lost a bit of plug earlier, it was a tiny bit of clear mucusy type stuff(sorry if tmi) :haha:

hope babas all come soon :D

xx


----------



## meganracheal

I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow. :)
SO SHE BETTER COME SOON. haha
So should the rest of our babies though baha.


----------



## AyaChan

:dust: :dust: :dust: for you :D

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

U must be gettin really fed up Megan!! How many cms dilated are u now? She cant be far off coming out to say hello :) 
Sash, ure lucky she aint dropped alot, im honestly so sore! sittin on a hot water bottle :haha: Watchin my mum paint my room... oops lol xxx

lots n lots of dust :) :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lily123

OMG!!! When i saw the title of this thread i thought you were going into labour Lauren :haha:

I'm 38+3 and so far had loads of pains and stuff this week, but nothing today :nope:

x x x x


----------



## supriseBump_x

:dohh: I bloody wish i was :haha: this wud be a gd title of a thread when i do go in labour... wish id saved it now lol xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: :rofl:

my aunty told me today her doctor told her to hold on to something like a ktichen worktop and do squats to help induce labour :D

I would try it, but my worktops dont have anything to grab on, so I'd just fall or probs bang my chin :haha:

xx


----------



## meganracheal

I thought i was going into labour on Sunday. But it wasn't. :(
They said im 4-5 cm dilated though, but my contractions arn't regular enough blah blah
The nurse wasn't the nicest person ever , I'm ready for her to come anytime now though lol


----------



## supriseBump_x

Tell her if she comes asap you'll buy her a diamond encrusted Dummy :) haha. that might tempt her :winkwink: xxx


----------



## JoJo16

you got me excited lauren :(
come on babies!!!
good luck to you all i hope your lil monkeys come soon :D xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lily123 said:


> OMG!!! When i saw the title of this thread i thought you were going into labour Lauren :haha:

SAME i got really excited :haha:


----------



## supriseBump_x

Urgh i wish :( Come one Baby McKenzie!! And all the other Late April/Early May Babies :) xxx


----------



## meganracheal

i'm currently watching this 8 month old baby, and he just wants to be carried, its making me have contractions lol


----------



## AyaChan

Come on Summer Rose, it's time you bloomed :D

xx


----------



## faolan5109

lol I know you guys pain! My stomach will get tight but then there will be no pain, then pain and no tighening of the belly.:shrug: i want this little beatling out!:haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

Your all soo close now 
Im stalking you all ;)


----------



## AyaChan

woo for stalkers (;

I think our May thread gets stalked, have you seen how many views it has (;

:haha:

xx


----------



## Akira

Ooooh can I join, by my ticker I'm due on the 28th (bullsh**t!). By the latest scan (and my dates, I'm now overdue!!! Would have been due on the 18th :cry: I just want her here already!


----------



## AyaChan

:dust: for you 

xx


----------



## Akira

Aw thanks hun! How are you going with your pregnancy?


----------



## AyaChan

I'm good, just wanting baby here now. I keep getting pains that randomly come and go :(

I want the pains to stay :haha:

how you feeling? it must be awful being overdue :(

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I think I'm the closest to due out of everyone. And nothing is happening!! Little bit of pain and increased discharge but really nothing to report. Come on luke!!! 39 weeks and 2 days now, only 5 days till due, oh and someone kindly went to me today... He's going to be late... It's like thanks...Like I'm not thinking it already?!? He's never going to come out at this rate!


----------



## AyaChan

:hugs: aww Alice, I'm sure he'll make up for it when he's here :D

I bet he's going to be a right gorgeous baby, and will be really good and not cry :D

:dust: for you aswel :D

xx


----------



## Akira

It is horrible lol, I'm the size of a house......as my stepmum so kindly said yesterday she had never seen a pregnant person so big :cry::cry:

Does't help that my lil piggy already weighed 5 pound 2oz at the 32week scan. Shes going to be huge :(

Sorry to say this hun, but I've been having pains since about 36 weeks! They just don't stick around!

Mummy2b - Don't you hate that! Everyone kept telling me that, and now that I am they all like to brag that they were right :( 

Anyone else totally sick of being asked "when you going to have that baby" "just have her already" "hurry up and go into labour" "have you had the baby yet....why not" 

WHEN I HAVE HER I'LL LET YOU KNOW FFS YOU DON'T NEED TO TEXT/RING/MESSAGE ME EVERY FREAKING HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!

(sorry, ranted away abit there.......in my defence I've been up since 1am....its now 8am)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Omg tell me about it! I'm not even fricking overdue yet and I have all of this have you had it yet nonsense. I'm getting really fed up!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow so many of yous to stalk!


----------



## Akira

Lol and then when you get annoyed at all the questions and don't reply, they panic thinking your in labour. I can't even have a nap without someone panicing!!

Quintin is so cute Preggo!! Can't beleive he is 2 months old already....I remember back when you were still like 2nd tri!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hes gonna be 3 months this week :o


----------



## Akira

Holy cow....I need to read tickers more carefully! God its times like this I realize my pregnancy has actually flown by (even if I feel like its dragging atm!)


----------



## supriseBump_x

If iv missed any mummys due soon tell me :) My brain aint workin to well atm :haha: xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Excellent thread, can't wait to hear all your announcements :D


----------



## lily123

I love this thread already :)

I keep thinking every little twinge means something :dohh: the next few weeks are gonna crawl by aren't they :(

Strange question lol but does anyone else feel their amniotic fluid sloshing sometimes when they walk?!?! or is that just me :haha:

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I heard water gurgling in my tummy earlier but think it was just coz id drank a heap of coke before hand :haha: 
My periody pains have been getting sorer tnyt :) Hope it means summit gds about to happen lol Still no show tho :( Which is annoying!! 
Wonder who's gonna go 1st :) xxxx


----------



## lily123

Awww i've barely had any tonight :(
I bet you anything that you go before me Mrsss, i can just see it happening :haha:
x x x x


----------



## Akira

Me first! Me first!!! please pease please lol

I can feel the fluid sloshing in my ankles when I walk sometimes.....its really gross lol but I don't feel it in my belly.


----------



## lily123

You'll definitely go before me and lauren hun, don't worry :)
Have you had a sweep or anything like that?
xxxxxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

please let me go first! lol!!

Crampy tonight, in my back and belly, feels like im getting my period lol! Fx'd its something i really hope so! xxx


----------



## lily123

Omgggg :dust: :dust: :dust:

come on Lukey, it's about time you made your grand entrance :D
xxxxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks darling. I really do hope its something, its getting quite sore, but they're not on and off like contractions or anything, they're pretty constant, still im hoping this could be someething!!!


----------



## Akira

Lol mummy2b....I'm sure you will go before me.....I was 17 days late and I'm sure this little madam is just getting me back for making my mum suffer!

Nah I havent had a sweep, they don't do those here until at least 41 weeks....although went into hospital last weekend as they thought my waters had gone so they had a look and my cervix was long and closed whatever that means. I was hoping with all the random contractions I've been getting I'd have been just a lil dialated but nope :(

Oh I'm all excited for you Mummy2b.........even if I have gone utterly green with envy!


----------



## supriseBump_x

It sounds good Alice!! :) Hopefully Luke will be here very very soon :happydance: 
Im gettin annoyed at these cramps, wish they'd turn into something more... Thats been 4 days now feels like iv got my period without all the blood :haha: xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Akira said:


> Lol mummy2b....I'm sure you will go before me.....I was 17 days late and I'm sure this little madam is just getting me back for making my mum suffer!
> 
> Nah I havent had a sweep, they don't do those here until at least 41 weeks....a*lthough went into hospital last weekend as they thought my waters had gone so they had a look and my cervix was long and closed whatever that means.* I was hoping with all the random contractions I've been getting I'd have been just a lil dialated but nope :(
> 
> Oh I'm all excited for you Mummy2b.........even if I have gone utterly green with envy!

the cervix shortens,softens and dilates for labour B
so long and closed isn't a good sign
but alot can change quietly :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Akira

PreggoEggo said:


> Akira said:
> 
> 
> Lol mummy2b....I'm sure you will go before me.....I was 17 days late and I'm sure this little madam is just getting me back for making my mum suffer!
> 
> Nah I havent had a sweep, they don't do those here until at least 41 weeks....a*lthough went into hospital last weekend as they thought my waters had gone so they had a look and my cervix was long and closed whatever that means.* I was hoping with all the random contractions I've been getting I'd have been just a lil dialated but nope :(
> 
> Oh I'm all excited for you Mummy2b.........even if I have gone utterly green with envy!
> 
> the cervix shortens,softens and dilates for labour B
> so long and closed isn't a good sign
> but alot can change quietly :happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

:cry: I thought it was something like that. I think I have a very stubborn lil lady on my hands.......although I can't blame her, winters starting and its blimmin freeing most days! If it was me I'd stay warm and cosy too!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

summer is starting here :D


----------



## Akira

I wish! Luckily its not too bad yet here, we are well known to be snowed in where I live and I don't really fancy an emergency home birth (well actually would secretly love one, however unfortunately it wouldn't be fair on other people) so I hope she does come before the snow!

*imagines racing over the hill on the ice* scratch that, she can come before the big frosts hit as well!

Bubba - your running outa time darling :)


----------



## A.J

im due 2day :D
had pains last night but nothing this morning :(
hoping my little one wont make me wait for 2 much longer :)
goood luck all you girliess :)
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:dust: :dust: :dust: have you had any signs since last night???


xxxx


----------



## Jellyt

I'm due April 30th so 9 days to go for me! I feel like my bump is quite low but baby has been "ready for birth" as the mw said since 36 weeks and I have a horrible feeling i'm going to go overdue! I've had random cramps etc but not really much else. There are so many people due around now! COME ON BABIES :)


----------



## AyaChan

I think everyones babies are just gunna like pop out one after another, and theres gunna be like 10 diff "im in labour threads" and BNB will just have so much going on in the teen section.

Baby overload! :haha:

All babies 37 weeks + come out! :D :D

:haha:

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

stalking...


----------



## JoJo16

lol same :D xx


----------



## Jellyt

AyaChan said:


> I think everyones babies are just gunna like pop out one after another, and theres gunna be like 10 diff "im in labour threads" and BNB will just have so much going on in the teen section.
> 
> Baby overload! :haha:
> 
> All babies 37 weeks + come out! :D :D
> 
> :haha:
> 
> xx

:haha: yeah watch us all have them on the same day or something haha!


----------



## AyaChan

omg that would be epic :haha:

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Good afternoooon girlys! I sadly went to bed with cramps and woke up with NOTHING again! Still nothing as yet today, sigh! Really want this little man to get a move on! Not feeling myself today, got a headache and I feel crazy tired and down :( don't know what's wrong with me!!! Hope everyone is okay :). :dust: dust to all :dust: xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

I get excited when i get cramps lol then hope that if il sleep il be woken up during the night and be in labour, sooo disappointing when it doesn't happen :( Im away 2 *walk walk walk* :) Well i am once i can be bothered gettin outta bed :haha: xxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

one of us HAS to go into labour within the next few days!! 
COME ON BABYS WE WANT TO MEET YOU ALL


----------



## Maddiee

Who was the first to start this months baby overload? Was it me? Haha
:dust: :dust:


----------



## AyaChan

Since I lost a bit more plug earlier, I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it means *something* is happening right? :haha:

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hopefully its diffrent for you, but I've been loosing bits of plug for 3 weeks now!!


----------



## AyaChan

if I'm anything like my aunty I'll be in labour by tomorow :haha:

She lost a bit of her plug at 9am the one morning, and 3am the next morning she was in the hospital :haha:

like I said, not getting my hopes up though.
Alice you have to go before me, I'd feel bad if you didnt :haha:

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Yeah you'd feel bad!!! lol! God I wish Luke would hurry up! Getting so fed up now! 

Still I hope it is a diffrent story for you hon.. even if i will hate you a little bit!! lol x


----------



## AyaChan

no you can't hate me :( :cry: :haha:

I'm fed up already, so I can't imagine how you must be feeling :(
I'm sure he'll make a move soon though.

:dust: for you hun 

xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

lol aww I'd only hate you a little bit.... Temporaraly! lol

be warned I will be bitching to my OH about you if you go first!! lol! 

I really hope he does!! It's gone alot quicker than I thaught it would to be honest with you, it feels like yesterday that I was 37 weeks and now I'm 39+3. I'm just really hoping I dont go over, cause thats when its gonna REALLY drag!


----------



## lunarsea

Do I count as early or mid-may? haha :shrug:


----------



## AyaChan

so many pains but still not baby! for any of us :grr:

xx


----------



## Maddiee

naww. 
:dust:
its well deserved and well needed. 

i was just talking to Lauren (suprisebump) and we were talking about labor pains and she's like "theres so many of us due around now and we're all getting the same symptoms"
which definitely rings true this month.


----------



## AyaChan

I'm still sure that all these babys are gunna start coming at once :haha:

I'm off to walk my dog see if I can help things along :D

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Sash has urges to walk her poochie and poor me is havin urges to CLEAN :dohh: 
Swap Sash? :winkwink: I'll walk Ivy for u and u can clean my room :happydance: xxxx


----------



## NeonCookies

Labour dust to you all :D x


----------



## meganracheal

I see my doctor today, so hopefully he'll tell me the baby is coming soon (Y)


----------



## AyaChan

good luck :dust:

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

No babys yet... :( Come one bubbas :dust: :dust:


----------



## AyaChan

surely one of these babies have got to come soon!

lets give lots of dust to each other to make sparkly babies :D

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:D


----------



## Maddiee

when i think about all you girls, in my head i imagine you all posting about your birth announcements withing the same week. there is gonna be a sequence of births. whos gonna be first? lol haha


----------



## supriseBump_x

I think there cud be a few babys born on the same day :haha: xxx


----------



## aob1013

Eeeeeeeeee i am so excited for you all! x


----------



## Maddiee

supriseBump_x said:


> I think there cud be a few babys born on the same day :haha: xxx

i hope so. that would be epic.


----------



## AyaChan

Let Alice have her baby first, and then me!!! please please please :D

:haha:

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

meganracheal said:


> I see my doctor today, so hopefully he'll tell me the baby is coming soon (Y)

good luck megan.


----------



## lily123

Alice first... then ME!!! I don't know how much longer i can cope with this damn carpal tunnel, i keep dropping EVERYTHING :haha:

xxx


----------



## AyaChan

lily123 said:


> Alice first... then ME!!! I don't know how much longer i can cope with this damn carpal tunnel, i keep dropping EVERYTHING :haha:
> 
> xxx


no!!! :haha:

how about me and you go at the same time?

xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Linzie, i have it aswel!! :haha: Its so annoying huh lol 
& i think i shud be one of the firsts to go :) I seem to have everything wrong with me lol 
xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

You guys are so lucky! I've still got another 11 weeks to go :'( I just wanna hold my baby girl now lol


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks girls... For letting me go first. Got really excited lastnight as i was having what i thaught were contractions in my back and stomach for a good few hours every 15ish mins pretty regular, but they went, and I haven't had anything today booo =[ I'm getting very close to my due date now with just 2 days to go and think that I will more than likely be overdue, however... the sun is shining and its a lovely day so I'm feeling happy today =] (yeah the weather affects me BIG time lol)

Hope all of you other lovely ladies are okay =] xxxxxx


----------



## Jellyt

Yay for sunshine! I think i'd be going crazy too if it wasn't so nice outside. Been for a massive walk with OH today as he had the day off work and must've been out for a good 3 hours! All that did was make my feet swell up and give me bum ache! No pains at all today! My parents are coming to visit tomorrow and bringing their doggie so i'll probably have a biiiig walk tomorrow too! It's my birthday on Monday and I really wanted her here by then...humpf. Everyone has been saying i'll go into labour on my birthday but I would happily welcome labour on my birthday haha. It's really weird to be willing myself to be in pain! I wish pain on all of you haha!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Why thank you Beckie darling I hope we both get lots of pain very soon! lol! Going out with OH and his mate to walk all day tomorrow so hopefully that will do something =] xxx


----------



## AyaChan

still no babas? :(

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Due today!! But still no sign of anything :( come on luke please don't make mummy overdue!


----------



## supriseBump_x

get munching on that pineapple Alice :winkwink: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

get a space hopper and bounce up a hill



xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol, I don't think I can eat any more pineapple... My toungue is sore!! Lol I love the idea sasha!!


----------



## supriseBump_x

Get on your hands n knees and scrub some floors :haha: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

Lauren, I don't even know how you manage that. Espesh at 3 in the morning :haha:

Don't you get stuck?

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Urrgh stop giving me ideas that require so much energy!! How's about I go to sleep and don't wake up till he's on his way? That sounds good to me! Urgh feeling increadably sick now :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I can't wait any longer!
tell the babies to be born I wanna see pics :(


----------



## supriseBump_x

No Sash :haha: I dunno how i manage, I just do :rofl: u shud see me trying to get back up tho... Its funny ;)

Oh and getting out of the car... Thats hilarious :rofl: i have to hold onto the handle and pull myself up haha 

Star jumps Alice ;) or watch a comedy and try and laugh Luke out :haha: xxx


----------



## Akira

I'm still pregnant........

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR

I got told to eat kiwifruit - ate 7 of them lmao nothing happened though :(

Having a Stretch and Sweep on Wed, then another one on Fri and if they dont work I'll more than likely be induced on Monday......so at the most 7 days till I'm in labour! 

All my contractions have stopped now :( I was getting the same cramps as you girls but its all settled down now, so I really don't think my LO is going to come on her own any time soon!

Hope everyone else is ok, and at least one of you is off having a baby!


----------



## Akira

supriseBump_x said:


> Oh and getting out of the car... Thats hilarious :rofl: i have to hold onto the handle and pull myself up haha

PMSL.........you jut reminded me of trying to get out of the backseat of my mates 2 door teeny tiny lowered car......not nice! People even stopped and laughed :cry:


----------



## AyaChan

:gun:give me my baby:'(

im so fed up off looking like a whale, waddling like a penguin and having stupid pains that aren't leading to anything :(


----------



## faolan5109

Akira said:


> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> Oh and getting out of the car... Thats hilarious :rofl: i have to hold onto the handle and pull myself up haha
> 
> PMSL.........you jut reminded me of trying to get out of the backseat of my mates 2 door teeny tiny lowered car......not nice! People even stopped and laughed :cry:Click to expand...

I know the feeling love. My OH has a two door firebird and I get to sit in the back when his other wife ( his best friend john lol) is in the car. I can barely get out, and my knees at like to my chin.


----------



## Akira

ayachan said:


> :gun:*give me my baby:'(*
> 
> im so fed up off looking like a whale, waddling like a penguin and having stupid pains that aren't leading to anything :(

lmao!!!!!


----------



## Akira

faolan5109 said:


> Akira said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> supriseBump_x said:
> 
> 
> Oh and getting out of the car... Thats hilarious :rofl: i have to hold onto the handle and pull myself up haha
> 
> PMSL.........you jut reminded me of trying to get out of the backseat of my mates 2 door teeny tiny lowered car......not nice! People even stopped and laughed :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I know the feeling love. My OH has a two door firebird and I get to sit in the back when his other wife ( his best friend john lol) is in the car. I can barely get out, and my knees at like to my chin.Click to expand...

Awww what a meanie! Make his mate sit in the back lol


----------



## faolan5109

lol Yeah but he is over 6 foot though, so either way I think it would be funny either one of us getting out of the car.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Sasha! You don't look like a whale! You have a perfect neat little bump! I'm fricking 3 times the size of you!!!


----------



## AyaChan

my bump is the only small part of me :(

everything else is mahoosive :(

It's really peeing me off now :haha:

Tell Luke to get a move on so Summer can come :haha:

xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Sashaaaa! You aren't massive honestly! I'm so huge! But it'll be ok... I'm so gonna be over due... There's no way he can be born on his due date now :( still sweep tomorrow :) xxxx


----------



## Maddiee

Uhhh, I just realized that I am officially stalking this thread. 
Have your babies girls!!!
Cmon bubbas.


----------



## AyaChan

mw today. Hopefully she'll tell me good good good things :D

xx


----------



## Maddiee

ohhh good luck. 
we need some more mummies on here :D haha


----------



## AyaChan

well A.J's waters broke earlier, so She'll be the next new mummy :D

xx


----------



## Maddiee

oh thats great!! 
:thumbup: 
how are you feeling today anyway? 
(just to let you know, i would hate when people used to ask me that. its like, do you want the short or long answer) haha


----------



## AyaChan

I'm ok I suppose haha. In that sense anyways. Though I'm so fed up of waiting for this baba, I can't imagine what the overdue girls are going through, it must be hell :haha:

Wish this baby would get a move on :(

xx


----------



## Maddiee

i know how that feels. i'm grateful i didn't go overdue. 
i would've gone nuts. 
over here they let you go over due by 2 weeks. unless there's something wrong of course. 
i get bored very, very easily.


----------



## AyaChan

I just want her here, its not fair :cry:

I have this huge feeling she's going to be overdue, and if she does go overdue, my doctors won't induce me until the 17th May. Which is way to far away for my liking :|

:haha:

Hopefully now Amy-Jo's waters have broke, it will set something off and everyone will start popping :D

xx


----------



## Maddiee

yes. like a chain of events. 
haha
for a while there, we had about 3 or 4 girls give birth within the same week 
so FXed it might happen again.


----------



## Jellyt

Come on babies! It's my birthday today and I really wanted her here by now. Hopefully she will be my best present hehe. I really feel like i'm gonna go overdue though. Hardly any signs at all! Boo. Lots of labour dust to you all and good luck to A.J :dust:


----------



## AyaChan

Happy birthday Beckie :D Maybe baba wants mummy to have her birthday before the big appearance. Bet you go into labour tomorrow (;

:haha:

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

:( officialy over due now and very pissed off Grr saw consultant and he told mw not to bother giving me a sweep. Which means i'm still completely clueless as to wether anything is going on... No idea wether I've dilated at all not even been told wether he is engaged or not I'm as clueless as I was before appointment... So angry! Was told I'd be getting a sweep today and now the consultant said there's don't bother?!? Like it's that much effort! Induction booked for may 6 th if nothing by then :( x


----------



## AyaChan

aww hun :hugs:

I'm sure he won't make you wait much longer, men like to be late :haha:

:dust:

xxx


----------



## AyaChan

oooo I've been told I'm 4/5s engaged aswel.

Is that good or bad?

haha

x


----------



## meganracheal

So its offical i think my baby hates me. lol
I ended up in the hospital last night for 8 hours in labour, contractions were 3 mins apart and everything. Just as I was about to get my own room. they slowed down. to like 10 mins apart. Because my water hadn't broke yet, (THEY WERE GOING TO BREAK IT ANYWAYS?!?) they decided i should just go home. at 5 am. :|
So now here i sit waiting, I see my doctor today anyways. so hopefully he will tell me good news.
my contractions now are like 5 mins apart. but they are determined that my water will break on its own. 
grrrrr.


----------



## AyaChan

aww hun, how frustrating :hugs:

do some star jumps, see if that will break your waters haha

good luck and hope baba comes soon :D

:dust:

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

meganracheal said:


> So its offical i think my baby hates me. lol
> I ended up in the hospital last night for 8 hours in labour, contractions were 3 mins apart and everything. Just as I was about to get my own room. they slowed down. to like 10 mins apart. Because my water hadn't broke yet, (THEY WERE GOING TO BREAK IT ANYWAYS?!?) they decided i should just go home. at 5 am. :|
> So now here i sit waiting, I see my doctor today anyways. so hopefully he will tell me good news.
> my contractions now are like 5 mins apart. but they are determined that my water will break on its own.
> grrrrr.

*Update for Megan​*

She is going to have her baby today she is being induced.


> Just wanted to tell someone I'm on my way to the hospital to be induced. I'm having the baby today

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lily123

:happydance:
Yeyyyyy :D thats so exciting, i'm now tempted to stay on here all night and stalk for updates :winkwink: :haha: x x x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

:(

I'm sad. I want my bubba!! Why do I have to be fricking overdue?! It's not fair!!! I just want to have my little boy now! I just want my bloody body to do what it's supposed to and go into labour! It's not fair!!! *has a tantrum*. 

I could atchualy cry I'm so frustrated I want my little man and the wouldn't even sweep me to get me going or anything. I just know I'm still going to be sitting here on the 5th saying that I'm getting induced the next day. I just want my bubba boy and I want him now!!!!!


----------



## Akira

Aw Mummy2b - being overdue sucks ass! Have a tantrum all you like, it really can make you feel better!

I'm hoping something may be happening, I'm having big pressure, feels like bubs is pushing right down, (she was already 4/5th engaged) and having some pains, pains are coming every few minutes, however they only last a few seconds. 

Maybe??? I don't know

Having a sweep tommorrow so fx if nothing has happened by then tht will shift things along!


----------



## meganracheal

So I'm not sure if this post will work, seeing as I'm on my phone, but I'm at the hospital, they told me I was being induced tonight, but now they want to wait till tomorrow hoping my blood pressure will go down. So I have to sleep here tonight. Hospital food is gross here incase anyone was wondering lol.


----------



## AyaChan

good luck Megan :D

and Akira hopefully it means something for you :D

xx


----------



## AyaChan

1 baby born, another (hopefully) on the way.

Only 7 more to go :D

xxx


----------



## meganracheal

Yep.. So I'm still waiting for them to tell me when I'm going to be induced. :/


----------



## AyaChan

:hugs:

Won't be long now I'm sure hun. Keep us updated

xx


----------



## Jellyt

Thank you Sasha! As you can guess, she didn't want to be my birthday present! It's my brother's birthday today and he said I have to keep my legs shut because he doesn't want to have to share his birthday haha. I am willing my body to go into labour so much more now just to spite him! Good luck Megan, not much longer now! Sorry to hear how frustrated you are Alice, I can only imagine! Sending lots of labour dust to us all! :dust: Nothing really to update here... Me and OH went out for a curry last night for my birthday and i've been on a big walk, been taking RLT and EPO and bouncing on my ball whenever I get a chance. Basically been keeping myself as busy as possible so I don't go crazy! One of my friends has had her baby boy today too and i'm obviously over the moon for her but stupidly jealous! COME ON BABIES!!


----------



## meganracheal

So in about 20 mins I'm going to be taken from my room to a different room to be induced. :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yay!! 
why do they want to induce you btw?


----------



## meganracheal

High blood pressure issues


----------



## lily123

OMG Good luck Megan :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## AngelzTears

meganracheal said:


> So in about 20 mins I'm going to be taken from my room to a different room to be induced. :D

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Akira

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My midwife postponed my stretch and sweep :cry::cry::cry:

Some cow is in labour having her baby.............ITS MY TURN DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AyaChan

:happydance: good luck Megan :D


now whose next? :rofl:

xx


----------



## Jellyt

Good luck Megan! Aww Akira, how annoying! When has it been postponed to? 

Still nothing to report here...boooooo! OH said he thought bumpy was a lot lower this morning though and I can put my fist inbetween my boobs and bump so that's gotta be good. Had some cramps last night but nothing too intense. I'm going to go really overdue aren't I :(


----------



## meganracheal

5:55 this morning emily was born. She weighed 7 lb 13 ounces. Was 22 inches long. So thd doctors that told me she would be like 10 lb fail lol


----------



## hopeandpray

congratulations!


----------



## flutterbywing

What did I say!!!!!!! Told you she wouldn't be huge ;) 

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Jellyt

Conratulations :) xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

How everr jelous I am....

Congrats sweetie =] can't wait to see pics =]

Still nothing here... very very doubtful of anything happening tbh =[ I hope that it doesnt come to induction. but i think it will


----------



## Luke's_mummy

AyaChan said:


> :happydance: good luck Megan :D
> 
> 
> now whose next? :rofl:
> 
> xx

We All know who's next... 

And was supposed to be befforeeee megan

ME! 

=[ He's not going to come on his own is he? 

I'm gonna be the last one standing at this rate... even though I was due first!


----------



## faolan5109

aw congrats love! and ouch man, that is no fun. Why are they waiting so long to induce you?


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Waiting till I'm 11 days over... it's policy to wait till 10 days at my hospital, and for some reason are waiting till im 11 =[


----------



## AyaChan

congrats hun :D

looking forward to hearing your birth story and seeing pics :D

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Congrats Megan :) 

And HUGE :hugs: Alice, He will be here VERYYY soon :) He's not gonna stay in there forever :winkwink: xxx


----------



## AyaChan

Lots of pain for me today, hoping it's meaning something :D

I need my Summer here before due date :D

Can I go now please :D
xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Not before me you Can't missy!


----------



## AyaChan

well lets pop together :rofl:

It's clear we're both more than ready haha

xx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Lol fine... as long as its not you first lol! 

Okay 
3
2
1
.....


GO!


----------



## AyaChan

:rofl:

It didn't work :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

:'( sowwiii 

I thaguht it might.


----------



## Jellyt

Hey, can I join in? I wanna go too!


----------



## AyaChan

course you can :D


----------



## supriseBump_x

Sash, im STIL waitin for this huge rant on msn... :haha: paceeeeee Im gettin bored :dohh: xxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I feel like crying tonight, I'm so fed up with this all now.


----------



## Jellyt

Yay! Come on babies! Aww Alice sending you lots of labour dust! :dust::dust:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks hon
xxxx


----------



## lily123

Just gonna throw some of this stuff around a bit, hope no-one minds :D
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Nom nom nom *eats the labour dust*


----------



## AyaChan

Was feeling sooooooooooooo sick last night. I think I caught the bug my cousin had.
And she told me she stamped on the bug when it came out of her belly the liar :grr: :rofl:.

I don't want a bug :(
I just want my baby :D

Save some of that dust for me Alice haha :D

some dust for everyone else 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilmama

Can I join?
Im due May 9th and today im 38+4
getting more braxton hicks, low back aches and period-like cramps that come and go. :wacko:
no mucous plug or anything like that 

& starting to just get super excited.
have a hospital visit for those lovely NST's i do twice a week and a doctors appt following. ill see if im having some cervical changes :thumbup:


----------



## AyaChan

:hi: welcome to our thread where we basically complain about not being in labour lmao.

Hope you don't have to wait to long to meet your baba :D

some dust for you hun :dust: :dust:

xx


----------



## lilmama

LOL thanks for the dust. 
I would send the little dust fairy back but idk how :shrug:

I been googling ways to bring on labor.. I did 3 squats a few days ago. im sure it didnt help lol i was tired afther the 3rd one so gave up :dohh:
ill just let nature take its course..


----------



## AyaChan

its : dust : without the spaces :D

and aww haha, I've tried everything about inducing labour naturally, none of it works imo.
Though walking is good for the head engaging.

Your mad doing squats, I'd fall over :rofl:

xx


----------



## Jellyt

I've tried doing squats but once I get down I can't get back up haha!


----------



## AyaChan

:rofl:


----------



## lilmama

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Heres the fairy for all of you!

i got checked today. my cervix is still high but she says "wow your baby is really low"

i dont understand how my cervix can be really high that she cant feel, but yet she can feel that my babies really low.:shrug:
oh well maybe the 3 squats helped after all:haha:


----------



## AyaChan

haha maybe. but please dont go before me, that would just be unfair :haha:

Nahh, I joke, I can't wait to see everyone's from this threads babies :D

they're all gunna be gorgeous :D

xx


----------



## lilmama

I dont want to be the last may mama to go! i would be so jealous that everyone would have their babies and mines wanted to stay cramped in their :cry:

today i may just have a little talk with her, and let her know "its okay to come out now" :blush:


----------



## lily123

Okay guys my EDD is tomorrow, and i'm starting the biggest eviction process ever :haha:
Lauren in labour has motivated me and my lazy uterus :haha:

*I walked my dog pretty much from one end of town to the other, and back again!
*Drove to tesco and got 2 huge pineapples, and on the way home i drove over a really bumpy road :D
*Have bounced on my birthing ball for about an hour already.
*Have had 2 RL tablets and one cup of RLT.
*Going out for a massive spicy curry tonight.

:thumbup: Let's see if this starts anything!! xxxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

hope it all works for you Linzie.

I wish I had your energy, but I'm feeling so crap today, its even hard to get up to pee :haha:

On my second cup of RLT though, and once I eat, I'm gunna take two epo tabs :D

xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Yeah I hope it works for you too!

IT'S MY DUE DATE TODAY!! I'm out for a mega spicy curry tonight too and have been taking EPO and RLT. Gonna go get on my ball this afternoon too and go on a massive walk with OH. I just KNEW I was gonna go overdue! Come on baby, mummy really want to meet you now.

Lots of :dust: for you all!


----------



## AyaChan

:dust: :dust: :dust: for you Beckie. Your baba wants to be a May baby haha :D

Hopefully she(?)(i cant remember if you know what your having :haha:) won't make you wait to long though hun :D

xxx


----------



## lily123

Ooooh :dust:

Have just realised :haha: there's gonna be a hell of a lot of birth announcements soon, i'm betting within the same week or two, just to confuse all the other BnBers :haha:

x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

haha yeahh, its going to be great! :haha:

Everyone seems to pretty much be going in a row.
One after another, so as soon as Laurens bubs is out, someone else will pop.

Come on Lauren pop out baby mckenzie now, we want our turns :haha:

xx


----------



## lily123

YES!!! come on Lauren :p
Haha. I'm getting really excited... even though i KNOW i'm gonna be still sat here this time next week saying "So where's this baby?!" :haha:

Definitely want to avoid an induction if i can though!!
P.S. Sasha, (if i'm being nosey tell me to butt out!) whats your birth plan like? I don't think we've actually ever talked about labour-related stuff on here, we've just all complained :rofl: x x x


----------



## AyaChan

I also would like to avoid induction, from the texts ive had off Lauren, it doesnt sound nice at all haha.

My mw is shit, so my birth plan isn't the best haha.
But I'm hoping to be out of the hospital within 6 hours after the birth (was originally 24 hours, but OH's sister has been in and out of the hosp since she had her LO, with an infection coz the hosp is so shit)

I only intend on having OH in the room with me. And if possible I want to start labour in the water.
I want to avoid an epi at all costs if poss, and want try just g&a, but will have pethadine if it gets to much.

I'm refusing an epistomy since tears heal quicker.
And if i need help i want ventouse, not forceps.

Oh and baby is to have vitimin k orally 

whats yours like?

xx


----------



## lily123

Exactly like yours! Minus the OH :winkwink:
My mum will be in the room with me to keep me entertained!

If the worst comes to the worst then i will ask for an epidural, but only if i really can't handle it, because i doubt i'll want to get out of the water and be strapped down to a bed, doesn't sound nice :(

I want skin to skin straight away and the cord not to be cut until it's stopped pulsing.
I'm not really bothered about a natural placental delivery, placentas are gross haha i don't want to see the thing :haha:

x x x


----------



## Jellyt

AyaChan said:


> :dust: :dust: :dust: for you Beckie. Your baba wants to be a May baby haha :D
> 
> Hopefully she(?)(i cant remember if you know what your having :haha:) won't make you wait to long though hun :D
> 
> xxx

Thank you! Yeah i'm having a she hehe though we haven't 100% decided on a name yet! We like the name Evelyn though so if that name feels right when we meet her, she'll be Evelyn :). I didn't even think i'd make it this far, even the mw said she thought i'd have her early and here I am about to go overdue. Yeah she does wanna be a May baby! I still think there's gonna be loads of us have our babies on the same day haha


----------



## AyaChan

haha oh i forgot about the placenta, im have the injection to help deliver it :haha:

and back to complaining haha.
I'm so fed up. I want my LO here.

My grandad is an old fashioned Ass and won't let OH stay over mine unless he sleeps on the sofa, even though I'm already pregnant! wtf like?

I have to go up OH's to stay tonight now, because OH won't stay on the sofa, but I feel really ill, been having BH's constantly, and I don't wanna go anywhere :(

I need to pop :haha:

xx


----------



## lily123

Awwwh :hugs:
Tell your OH to suck it up and get his ass over to yours!
:haha: at your Grandad, thats very true!

Are you guys planning to move in together after Summer is here? x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

I wish haha. His stepmum is this fat evil thing, and is determind we can't be together, and she won't let him move out until he's 17, so he's pretty much going to miss the entire first year of her life :grr::growlmad:

I'm seeing his real mum next weekend though, so I'm going to speak to her and see if she can do anything about it.


argh everyone in mine and his family just majorly stress me out haha, its like the purposely make everything 100x harder than it has to be :dohh:

xx


----------



## lily123

Ohhh god yeah i forgot about his bitch of a stepmum... and yeah hopefully his Mum will be able to do something! FX'd :D

I know what you mean about the whole family thing! They just seem to want to make it more difficult sometimes :( god knows why, it's hard enough!!

:hugs: x x x


----------



## AyaChan

stupid families ehh :grr: :gun:

I really just want Summer to come now though, my spd is really starting to take its toll on me. I nearly fell up the stairs earlier coz my leg suddenly spazzed :haha:

I'm sure she's waiting for you and Lauren to go first though, so you need to pop soon :haha:

Have you been given a date for a sweep or anything yet?

xxx


----------



## lily123

Ohhh man... SPD sounds like a right nightmare!

Nope, no date for a sweep yet :( i have a midwife appointment next tuesday though so maybe she'll do one then? They said that they don't want me to go too far over my due date though because of my diabetes, even though it's been absolutely fine :grr:

Yours is on your due date isn't it? x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

aww hopefully she'll do one for you 
Though i don't think they even work half the time, my aunty had 3 and she still went 10 days over haha.

Yeahh mines a week today, then I'll be induced on the 17th, if she doesn't get herself out haha.

I don't want either though.
I'd love an internal to find out if anything is happening though. I'm hoping when she comes to mine on monday she'll do one for me.

aww I'm sure you'll have esme within a week then.
She's just making sure she's deff a May baby :D

xx


----------



## lily123

Haha yeah i'm not convinced sweeps work... though my Mum had one with her first baby (all those years ago!) and went into labour 20 minutes after... i think she may be exaggerating though :haha:

Yeah i asked my midwife to do an internal last time, and she did :) fingers crossed you get one and you'll be dilated some :happydance:

:haha: yepp i think Esme is definitely making sure she's a may baby! I always said if she was born a bit early i'd name her April, so she obviously didn't like that name too much :winkwink: 

x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

Ooo if your mum was telling the truth, I hope that happens to me! :haha:

I'd feel weird asking my mw to do an internal though, shes a bit old and wrinkly lmao.

how dilated are you? I forgot :blush:

awww haha, I haven't heard of someone called April for a long time.
Lauren wants bubs to be Alex Mae if she's a girl, apparently Mae, for the fact she's a may baby :D

Esme is such a lovely name :D

what names did you have chosen for a boy?

xx


----------



## lily123

Old and wrinkly :haha: Yeah i felt a bit odd asking, because one of my midwives is a guy haha! Wasn't him who did the internal though :blush:

Awwwww Lauren's names are really nice :)
I LOVE the name Summer-Rose too, i'm really fond of flower names, all the ladies in my family nickname each other with flower names, hence my user name :haha: My mum alwayyysss calls me Lily, i honestly have no idea why she didn't just name me that :haha:

For boys i had sooo many picked out...

Alfie, Michael, charlie, Lucas, Alexander, Gabriel... There were SOOO many boys names i liked, but hardly any girls ones :dohh: :haha:

How about you? x x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

omg, I'd die if I had to have an internal done by a man haha.
I'm so conscious when it comes to men.

haha my cousin is Lillie-May, she's evil though :haha:
Flower names are pretty 
I remember when I first found you on fb, I was like hold on, why does it say Linzie, if she's Lily? Have I gotten the wrong profile, but I checked your pics, and realized that it was deff you :haha:


OH had said from the word go if we had a boy it would be Leon Matthew Davies(i dont even like the name Leon, but I agreed haha)

But I'm like proper obsessed with this show called Dr.Quinn, and the main man in it is my fav char, and he's sexy, and he's called Sully.

So we decided on Sully Leon Davies.
But now I prefer Sully Byron Davies (the character is actually Byron Sully :haha:)

When we have a boy he'll deff be a sully :D

oo I love the name Alfie :D

xxx


----------



## AyaChan

I'm not online tonight everyone, so I can't update. Hopefully Sophie will do it instead 

xx


----------



## lily123

:haha: as in Dr Quinn, Medicine Woman? I think i've seen that before :) I really like Sully, reminds me of Monsters Inc too :cloud9:

I always get really nervous because i keep thinking they got the gender wrong at my scans :haha: I will be thrilled if i have either, but i've got loads of pink girlie things already lol. And i'm pretty sure they can't get it wrong often... right? :wacko: :haha:

I officially looovveee my mama :) she just came home with a big tub of ice cream :p I'm such a fatty. xxxx


----------



## Jellyt

*goes to buy ice cream* you've made me want some now haha. Did you get a clear view of the toilet shot at your scans? I could tell ours was deffo a girl! Well I hope she hasn't grown a willy since we last saw her anyway or he'd be wearing some very girly things!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hi lovelys! I'm still here :( 5 days over now. And looks like my April boy will be a may baby after all. I'm so fed up and getting Increasingly down about it all. I feel like my body is a failure :( i just need this baby born now :( can't cope anymore... I really can't cope anymore


----------



## supriseBump_x

i dunno wat to say 2 make u feel better alice :( just remember that this time next week you'l have ur gorgeous lil boy in ure arms :) he'l probably be up screaming at 3am wanting a feed n u'l wishh he was stil tucked nice n quietly n ur tummy :haha: 
get plenty of rest before ure big day :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Aww Alice :hugs:. I'm only a day overdue and i'm losing it so I can't imagine how you feel! Lots of :dust: for you and I hope your little boy is with you soon!

Well i'm officially overdue today and don't really know how to feel. I've not really had any labour signs either apart from cramping but it's always gone when I wake up in the morning. I'm so fed up with people saying things like "have you not had that baby yet?" and putting pressure on me which is only gonna make things worse, surely!


----------



## lily123

I know how you feel hun!!
The worst one for me is "Have you popped yet?" and it's like :growlmad: ohh yeah like it's that easy :grr:
AND FOB said today "Well i don't have any exams next week, and i'm not going out tonight, so you know, whenever your ready" - :devil: :trouble: :gun:

xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Aw babe I understand, we're having the trouble with the money and OH said why don't you hurry up and pop the baby out so we have something to do!


----------



## Jellyt

God what are men like! Every time I move mine is like "Is this it?!" I know he's excited bless him but i'm starting to get really annoyed every time someone even mentions it now 'cos i've felt nothing! 
Lots of labour dust :dust: :dust:


----------



## lily123

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Nothing whatsoever has happened to me yet... i'm hardly even getting cramps anymore which is ANNOYING! My mum thinks she'll be born on May 6th = Election day! I'm quite into politics so i'll be a bit gutted if i can't vote :haha: sod's law!

How is everyone? x x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

lily123 said:


> :haha: as in Dr Quinn, Medicine Woman? I think i've seen that before :) I really like Sully, reminds me of Monsters Inc too :cloud9:
> 
> I always get really nervous because i keep thinking they got the gender wrong at my scans :haha: I will be thrilled if i have either, but i've got loads of pink girlie things already lol. And i'm pretty sure they can't get it wrong often... right? :wacko: :haha:
> 
> I officially looovveee my mama :) she just came home with a big tub of ice cream :p I'm such a fatty. xxxx

Yeah as in dr quinn medicine woman haha. I *love*that show. I always throw a fit if i miss it :haha:

omg dont get me started on gender scans lmao. I've had 5 scans, and still terrified she's going to come out a boy lmao.

I've spent way to much on girly stuff :haha:

xx


----------



## lily123

:haha: I saw all your bits and bobs on the thread where we post pics of what we've bought LO!
Summer-Rose is gonna be the best dressed baby i have ever seen :haha: Absoutely adore the hello kitty stuff especially!

x x x x


----------



## AyaChan

haha thank you, i just can't help buying stuff. She has more clothes than I've ever had lmao.

Now she just needs to be born so I can dress her in them and take lots of pics :D

how you feeling today??

xxx


----------



## Akira

Well I'm still here and still sick of waiting!

MW just left after doing a stretch and sweep, I'm 2cm dialated, and my cervix has shortened and moved closer. She also inserted 3x EPO so fx that works!!!

Due to date confusion I'm anywhere from 5 days to 15 days late now and utterly miserable!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

You're supposed to use the hospital dates once they are given to you hon as they are much more accurate than the ones you work out yourself, which would put you as 5 days over, also they wouldn't let you go 15 days over so they must think that the other ones are correct. I'd stick to the hospital ones if I was you.

As for me, I'm now 8 days overdue and still feeling absoloutly no signs of anything! On the upside, it is only 3 days till my induction now, however I'm really hoping that I won't make it till then! Gonna go to asda in a bit... Dear god someone restrain me lol!! Xxx


----------



## lily123

mummy2b17 said:


> Gonna go to asda in a bit... Dear god someone restrain me lol!! Xxx

:haha: I've just got back from there!!!! i went crazy in the clothes section lol and only spent about £45 and got LOADS of stuff... stuff she doesn't need... but still :p have fun babe! xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Haha aww asda have some really cute things! They do disney too don't they. We got loads of little roo stuff. Squee! OH can usually restrain me but if i'm by myself he has no chance. Ah well, the more clothes they have, the less often we have to do the washing eh :). Can't wait to put her in all the cute little dresses she has! I have to agree Sasha, I love your wardrobe for Summer, I get all excited looking at the things everyone has brought and how little it all is. Eeeee! 

Been having some cramps today and have lost some of my plug! Some was a bit pinkish too so FX'd something starts soon! I have the mw tomorrow and she suggested referring me to a consultant to be induced because of my SPD if nothing has happened by tomorrow! I really wanted a natural water birth though so I don't want to have to have a drip but i'm getting to the point now where I really don't care anymore so long as I get her out. :dust: for everyone!


----------



## lily123

OMG Beckie thats so exciting!!!

:dust::dust: I hope you don't have to be induced sweetie - but omg i bet you're so excited that she's on her way :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

ooooo FX'ed Beckie :D

:dust: for you hun :D

xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

decided to send some :dust: while lurking!


----------



## lily123

:dust: I really wish baby girl would get a move on... i've had no signs for days :( x x x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Um... I think I'm having my show!


----------



## AyaChan

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks darling =] x


----------



## EmandBub

:happydance:
things are moving along! 
:dust: :dust: 
:hugs: xx


----------



## lily123

:dust::dust:
Omg thats amazing news sweetie!!!
I'll keep FX'd for you, both hands :p
:dust::dust:


----------



## Jellyt

Thank you :D I'm actually in the bath right now contracting! They're about 10 mins apart but getting stronger. Ouch but wahoo! Yay alice! I only really started losing my plug today and things are progressing here so I hope they're progressing for you too! I asked OH to help me a while ago and he's fallen back asleep, gonna set the cats on him if he doesn't come to see how I am soon! Xxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

i was hopin id be comin onto loadsa 'iv had my baby posts' but noooo ur babies are all way 2 comfortable. 
me n riley are doin great. stil n hospital gettin a rest b4 i go home, will update more once im at home. 
ure babies are worth the wait girls!! honestly :cloud9: xxxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Painful contractions 5-10 mins apart since 5 am. Ouuuuuchys


----------



## lilmama

:dust: :dust: throwing labor dust to you ladies with signs!

im so jealous :dohh:


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

im pretty sure i been having braxton hicks, 
but i am still very confusedd . i feel tightning
and alot of discomfort but also cramping and
back pains as if im getting a periodd . uggghh .
i want to meet my little man alreadddy ! )':


----------



## AyaChan

its to early for you! you need to cook your baby a bit longer


----------



## AyaChan

oh and dust for you Alice, so excited :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## flutterbywing

HAHA Alice, what did I say about 10 weeks ago??? 4th of May!!! Lol you hated, me for it! Hope it goes really quick, anxiously awaiting another text :D


----------



## AyaChan

ooo and :dust: for beckie too :D

its about time the last april babies got a move on :D

xxx


----------



## AyaChan

the way things are going, I'm going to be the last one left on this thread :haha:

Ahh well induction is 13days if she don't make an appearance.

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Yay for Alice :). I'm still at home...booo. I was having contractions all night, managed to fall asleep at about 4am and when I awoke they weren't regular anymore. The midwife told me to tell a little lie to the maternity ward if I wanted things speeding up but i'm gonna wait it out here this evening I think and hope they start to speed up on their own. OUCH though!! I've got my tens machine attatched and my kitty has been curled up around my bump purring :) love how animals know when something's wrong. Best form of pain relief :)


----------



## AyaChan

awww clever kitty :cloud9:

:dust: for you hun, hope they get regular again.

Your deff next, you'll meet your little girl soon :D

xxx


----------



## Akira

I can't beleive I'm still bloody pregnant!!!!! 7 days overdue now and I'm not even getting BH anymore....absolutely nothing.

Have had 2 stretch and sweeps, and am 2cm dialated but both sweeps failed so far.

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to all the girls who have had their babies, even if I am green with envy!

Jellyt I'm sure things will pick up soon for you, good luck!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hey girls thaught I'd make it official! I've had my little man. Luke Stephen was born on the 4th may at 12.48 pm after an incredibly short 8 hour labour. He weighs 7lbs6 and is gorgeous! I'm recovering well after 7 stitches to labial, internal vaginal and apex(idk what that means) tears. Birth story and pics to come probably later today. I'm so in love with this little guy!


----------



## lily123

mummy2b17 said:


> Hey girls thaught I'd make it official! I've had my little man. Luke Stephen was born on the 4th may at 12.48 pm after an incredibly short 8 hour labour. He weighs 7lbs6 and is gorgeous! I'm recovering well after 7 stitches to labial, internal vaginal and apex(idk what that means) tears. Birth story and pics to come probably later today. I'm so in love with this little guy!

Oooohh i love this :cloud9:

But i HATE that i am officially the last one on this thread lol!

xxxxxxx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Sash has had Summer :) 
Just you stil to pop now Linzie :) 
xxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Hey, you know Faolan had her baby, right? And I think Akira was in labor or maybe she just thought so. :shrug:


----------



## lily123

I somehow knew i'd be one of the last :haha: i haven't heard off Beckie (Jellyt) for a few days i wonder if her baby has come??? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

JellyT
Faolan

Hope that helps :winkwink:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks ally :) I was wondering about beckie xx


----------



## lily123

omggg :D yeah i was wondering about Beckie too :)
looks like msp_teen is in early labour too...

i want MY bubba :(

xxxxxxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I know how hard it is lily :( I was 9 days over with luke, but it's so worth it in the end... Just try as much as you can not to symptom spot and try to keep yourself as occupied as possible to make the days pass quicker xxx bubba will be here before you know it xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Hey guys! Yeah I had my little girl on Wednesday after a traumatic labour. I'll do a birth story when I get a chance and put on a pic :). She was 8lb 6! I'm only 5ft 1! She's boobie feeding at the moment and I can't stop staring at her :) I agree with Alice. I was 6 days overdue and I know every day feels like forever but your baby will be with you before you know it :). Lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Mummmys Due...

A.J - 21/04/10 *Ruby Breen - 27/04/10 At 01.16 Weighing 8Pounds 1Oz* 
Mummmy2b17 - 24/04/10 *Luke Stephen - 04.05.10 at 12.48 pm Weighing 7pounds 6oz*
Meganracheal - 28/04/10 *Emily 28/04/10 At 5:55 Weighing 7Pounds 13Oz* 
Akira - 28/04/10* Charlotte Rose 07.05.10 at 12.43pm weighing 8pounds 12oz*
Jellyt - 30/04/10  *Evelyn 06/05/10 at 14.8 weighing 8pounds 6oz*
Lily123 - 1/05/10
Faolan5109 - 1/05/10 *Lane - 30/04/10 at 8:42 am weighing 7pounds 14oz*
SurpriseBump_x - 07/05/10 *Riley 2/5/10 At 04.31 Weighing 8Pounds 7Oz*
AyaChan - 07/05/10 *Summer Rose - 8/05/10 At 3.46 Weighing 6Pounds 6Oz*
lunarsea - 12/05/10


----------



## flutterbywing

Thought Lauren might be a bit too busy to update your list ;)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks hanna :) xx


----------

